# A LIttle Help on my 30 Gallon (First Planted Tank)



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

I really got into plants in the past month and was wondering if you guys could offer some with either placement of plants, creating depth, where and what kind of driftwood to add, etc.

I have 2x24 or 2x30 for lighting, I don't remember.
diy co2
There are 2 HOB filters with water filled all the way up to the filters to reduce flow. There is 1 Foam filter.

It is filled with 2 types of hygro, taiwan moss, dwarf hair grass, MC cuba, and some other plants that I don't know the name to.

Substrate is fluorite as base, gravel in the middle and black slag on the sides.

Here are the pics.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

any help or comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

I think it's looking pretty nice so far! I don't really have any expertise in this area, I'm still learning aquascaping myself. 

But here's a great link given to me by KhuliLoachFan: http://www.guitarfish.org/category/planted-aquarium-guide

I hope that helps a bit! Also, I'm sure you've heard of him, but you could look at Takashi Amano tanks for inspiration.

Sorry I can't be of more help! Maybe some other more experience forum members can provide some more detailed insight.


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

lols, i already bookmarked that page before you replied. hehe


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Darn! Sorry I wasn't much help. Well, I wish you luck!


----------

